# My USB ports aren't working



## MissPNelson (Sep 24, 2010)

My USB ports aren't working and I need help! They have been reading my USB stick and IPod plug in up until a few days ago and now I don't know what the problem is...any advice would be helpful thanks in advance!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Open Device Manager and check for any driver errors/problems with the USB controllers.

Try removing the USB controllers from Device Manager and restart Windows.

After Windows restarts the controllers will be reinstalled.


----------



## MissPNelson (Sep 24, 2010)

I did this multiple times I my laptop re-installed the controllers before I had the chance to restart Windows...the one time it didn't I actually got restart Windows, it re-installed them but the ports still don't work!


----------

